# مواقع قبطية تؤكد ظهور الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس داخل كنيسة الشهيدين بصول .. قوات الجيش تتساءل فى دهشة عن الرجل ابو حصان ده الي بيلف جوه كنيسة أطفيح



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

*مواقع قبطية تؤكد ظهور الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس داخل كنيسة الشهيدين بصول .. قوات الجيش تتساءل فى دهشة عن الرجل ابو حصان ده الي بيلف جوه كنيسة أطفيح*

مواقع قبطية تؤكد ظهور الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس داخل كنيسة الشهيدين بصول .. قوات الجيش تتساءل فى دهشة عن الرجل ابو حصان ده الي بيلف جوه كنيسة أطفيح

​









تداولت بعض المنتديات والجروبات القبطية اخبار عن ظهور الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس داخل كنيسة الشهيدين بصول - اطفيح واكدت ان قوات الجيش تتساءل فى دهشة عن الرجل ابو حصان ده الي بيلف جوه كنيسة أطفيح 

كما ذكرت منتديات اخرى ان احد المعتدين على الكنيسة اصابه العمى بينما اصيب اخر بالشلل

هذا ولم تتأكد لنا بعد مدى صحة مصداقية او صحة هذه الأخبار ونرصدها لكم دون ادنى تدخل منا فى صياغتها او سياقها





​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: مواقع قبطية تؤكد ظهور الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس داخل كنيسة الشهيدين بصول .. قوات الجيش تتساءل فى دهشة عن الرجل ابو حصان ده الي بيلف جوه كنيسة أطفيح*

بركة صلاته تكون معنا امين

ميرسي للخبر يا كوكو​


----------



## besm alslib (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: مواقع قبطية تؤكد ظهور الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس داخل كنيسة الشهيدين بصول .. قوات الجيش تتساءل فى دهشة عن الرجل ابو حصان ده الي بيلف جوه كنيسة أطفيح*

*مقدرش اعلق عالموضوع الا بان عنا منطقه في سوريا كمان *​ 
*اهلها وهما اساسا يزيد مش مسيحيين بيشوفو القديس مارجرجس باستمرار فيها *​

*وزوجي كمان شافو فيها وعشان كده عمدنا جوجو فيها مع انها بعيده عننا ومفيهاش قص اساسا*​ 
*ورغم اني شكاكه جدا بالمواضيع دي بس الموضوع ده بالذات مش هقدر اشكك فيه *​ 

*شكرا على الخبر* 



*ويا رب ننول بركة صلوات ورؤية مارجرجس لانه مش هقول عنه شفيعي انما اكتر قديس بحبه وبفرح لما بسمع اي خبر عنه*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: مواقع قبطية تؤكد ظهور الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس داخل كنيسة الشهيدين بصول .. قوات الجيش تتساءل فى دهشة عن الرجل ابو حصان ده الي بيلف جوه كنيسة أطفيح*




> ​



شكرا للأخبار المفرحه
*مش بعيده على ربنا
أن يتمجد فى قديسيه
ويطمئن شعبه فى الضيقات
موضوع قيم جداا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: مواقع قبطية تؤكد ظهور الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس داخل كنيسة الشهيدين بصول .. قوات الجيش تتساءل فى دهشة عن الرجل ابو حصان ده الي بيلف جوه كنيسة أطفيح*



esambraveheart قال:


> *اخي ..نريد اخبارا مؤكده و موثقه لنفرح فعليا و بحق...و الا فلتحذف الموضوع من فضلك​*



_انا اكدت ان الخبر غير مؤكد_
_من المصدر المنقول منه _ 
_والحق لى ان احذف الموضوع او ان ابقيه _
_طالما انى اتيت بمصدر اخبارى  _​


----------



## SALVATION (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: مواقع قبطية تؤكد ظهور الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس داخل كنيسة الشهيدين بصول .. قوات الجيش تتساءل فى دهشة عن الرجل ابو حصان ده الي بيلف جوه كنيسة أطفيح*




> ولم تتأكد لنا بعد مدى صحة مصداقية او صحة هذه الأخبار ونرصدها لكم دون ادنى تدخل منا فى صياغتها او سياقها


_مع ايمانا القوى وثقتنا فى رب الجنود وتعزياتة السمائية_
_الا اننى اناشد كل من على صلة بشهود العيان التحقق من الخبر_
_شكراا لنقل الخبر_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: مواقع قبطية تؤكد ظهور الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس داخل كنيسة الشهيدين بصول .. قوات الجيش تتساءل فى دهشة عن الرجل ابو حصان ده الي بيلف جوه كنيسة أطفيح*

مش بعيده علي ربنا
اكيد عايز يطمن اولاده
وبعتلهم القديس العظيم مارجرجس البطل الروماني
يعزيهم ويقويهم في منحنتهم 

بركه صلواته تكون معانا امين


----------



## تونى 2010 (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: مواقع قبطية تؤكد ظهور الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس داخل كنيسة الشهيدين بصول .. قوات الجيش تتساءل فى دهشة عن الرجل ابو حصان ده الي بيلف جوه كنيسة أطفيح*

أ*رجو من المسيحين اللى هيعاودوا الاعتصام فى ماسبيرو ان لايعاودوا الاعتصام لان الكنيسه دى اسمها القديسين (مارى جرجس ومارى مينا ) يعنى من الاخر لو عايزين يبنوها عصب عن عين اى حد هتتبنى.
يمكن هما سمحوا بكده علشان الناس اللى مكنتش بتروح الكنيسه تعرف قيمه ان يكونلها كنيسه وتروح

مش هقول غير ان دى كنيسه القديسين هما بينوها ولو الجيش مخدش حقنا هما يخدوه وبطريقتهم .
حتى ولو الخبر مش مؤكد متفرقش لان احنا عارفين يعنى ايه مارى جرجس ومارى مينا.
سريع الندهه والعجايبى وتقولوا عايزين نبنى الكنيسه ياجماعه صدقونى الموضوع منتهى وعن ايمان لانى مجرب مارى مينا بالذات يظهر احنا ايمانا قل شويه ربنا يعينا ويرحمنا
*​


----------

